# Power Supplies for Tire Truers/Com Lathes



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

This one is for guys with Tire Truers and Com Lathes.

What are you guys using to power the above tools??

Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Slick 7 16 volt 10 amp analog gauges


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I use this one:

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/product.php?id_product=12


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Al how do you like the Slick 7?

Glueside,are you using the Trackmate on a Hudy Tire Truer?

Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the slick 7 has worked well for all applications I have tried with it. 
I am not even sure they are made anymore.
have been out of 1/24 for over a decade.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I have and it works just fine.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Tricky Ricky,

I use the Wrightway Mini. If that's not enough, I reach in the night stand and take the batteries. I know that I'll get cursed out later but hey, I need power -LOL!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,Rick good to see you back :wave:

Thanks Al,i thought Lucky Bob had them,but i think you're right,i don't see them on his site anymore.

Glueside,the reason i was asking how you liked your Trackmate.
I've got 5 of the same 10 amp Trackmates,and a 20 amp version,and i find they won't always start my Hudy,every once inawhile it stalls at start up,and you have to cycle the truer switch on and off.
I've bypassed the problem by adding a bunch of caps to the 2 i use as benchtop units,but curious if you've ever ran into the same problem.
We tried another Hudy,and it acted the same way.
Rick


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess I did not even think of the cap I have on the back of mine also.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I used to have a couple Wrightway digitals, they were pretty good too. sold em both at least a decade ago.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Has anybody got a link to the Wrightways.
Thanks guys

Glueside,how big is the cap on your Trackmate
Rick


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

*This one?*

http://www.wrightwayproducts.com/


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

You can try Professor Motor, PMTR1400 15 amp 5-20 v power supply. I have one and it works great $119.95. Runs my tire truer and work bench stuff, my track runs on a Trackmate 0-30v 10 a. 4 lane MaxTrax.


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

FWIW, on my com lathes, which I did use to true some tires a few times by some hacking, I used a Proxxon 12v power supply. Seen here:

http://www.kmart.com/proxxon-micromot-ac-adapter-ng-5-e/p-00923673000P

If you aren't familiar with Proxxon tools, don't let the fact that kmart sells it fool you. They sell about anything these days there. They are high quality german made tools, I have a few in my arsenal and they are incredible.

Granted I already had it for some of my proxxon tools, but this power supply is a workhorse, very solid, I've been a user of proxxon tools for years. It is 5 amps, adjustable from 9-12v. Has banana clip connection not just the micromot style.

I got mine many moons ago as a refurb for about 35 bucks plus freight. If you look around you can find them at great prices.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Linky no good in Canada.


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

Hornet said:


> Linky no good in Canada.


try this one maybe..

http://www.proxxontools.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=38&idproduct=29


----------

